# Death bed



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Came across this image on the net. Over the top? I think so, but I love it, although I don't think the wife would go for it. What do you guys think about having a headstone as a headboard? And where can I get that wallpaper?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Believe it or not, I designed a headboard similar to this for a B&B that we are hoping to open. I had a different background in mind but I LOVE this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Woah, black wasn't exactly the most "restful" color (or lack thereof) suited for a bedroom but if you're restless like me, this would be perfect! This looks like it was created for Gomez and Morticia...wonder what the bed is made of...nails???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't even to get to decorate until the 2nd week of Oct....believe that??

I do like the idea myself though!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder what a dutch oven would be like in a bed like that?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Doc, what site did you find this on? I may be able to steal, er, borrow some decorating tips..hehehe.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Doc, what site did you find this on? I may be able to steal, er, borrow some decorating tips..hehehe.


http://www.alasvegashotel.com/gothic.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Likely, it is a custom mural. Pretty creepy.
I do like the gargoyle lamps.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't tell if that is a headboard on the bed or part of the painting. I went to the link. I am sure they are painted on, I went to the EP room. The blinds are painted also.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 would so go for this

We still need to paint our guest room. Maybe this would be a good theme to have so visitors wouldn't stick around too long:googly:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Haunti....I'll bookmark it and check it out.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This would fit well in our home. I liken my bedroom to a cemetery anyway; quiet, nothing moves, an occassional cricket chirping.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd love to do that in our guest room!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd love to do a room with a theme like that.


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

I need to redo my bedroom anyways. Why not do this. It look awesome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm always telling my wife I want to get rid of the futon in the computer room and put in a coffin.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Doc, I think that headboard would be perfect for you as I heard your performance in bed is cadaver-esque.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HauntCast said:


> Doc, I think that headboard would be perfect for you as I heard your performance in bed is cadaver-esque.


I was waiting for SOMEONE to make that joke...How did I know it would be you?


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont like the idea at all it seems weird what happens if your friends come over they will think you are a freak!

Dr. Morbius are you really going to get that I did not know they made that kind of headboard!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty cool. I would like one that looks like the inside of an Egyptian tomb too.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

wow


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ooooooo... I want one!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My friends KNOW I'm a freeeaK!~

Nice mural!


----------

